

Would an OS exclusively for web apps not need a virus checker, firewall, UAC, etc? - amichail

A company such as Google could provide essentially the same installation for everyone.  So security issues that come about when installing software are gone.<p>Moreover, user data would be stored on remote servers, so there is less chance that an attack could find sensitive information on your computer.<p>It's actually rather strange to have naive users worry about securing their system.  Security should be handled by experts.
======
noodle
there's no way to say for sure without knowing more details on a specific OS.
maybe it would need that stuff, maybe not; maybe some of them but not all.

worth noting, though, is that there are plenty of malicious pieces of software
whose goals have nothing to do with obtaining data on an individual computer.

